# BettaFX Canadian Bred BETTAS!



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys,
A little about myself. I sell hmpks, plakat fighters, and in future hm's bettas. I've been breeding about 2 years now and still going. I'm a dedicated breeder and strive for quality. My main focus at the moment is Super Red show quality, marble dragons halfmoon plakat and plakat fighters.

Feel free to ask any questions. 

Here are a couple of pictures of stocks I have at the moment! =] I hope to increase betta quality for Canada and to earn reputation! It is a pain to breed them knowing we have cold winters. But this wont stop me :-D! 

Steven.T

one's for sale is
#2 they are $20 pair
#3 Super red Hmpk $15
#6 Super Blue hmpk PAIR $20
#7 & #8 are steel blue and royal blue hmpk female $8 each


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww, love the HM and the fighters! I'd want a cull from you, but currently going through a disease crisis. :-(


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How much for just one male?
I like the superreds, superblues and marble HMPK and PK


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Aww, love the HM and the fighters! I'd want a cull from you, but currently going through a disease crisis. :-(


best of luck. remember it's not worth risking the health the rest of your fish. So try best not to cross contaminate your equipments =]! 

thank you!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> How much for just one male?
> I like the superreds, superblues and marble HMPK and PK


the prices are posted above the pictures! =]
-super red male you see is $15.
super blue unfortunately I would only like to sell a pair because it'll benefit the breeder a lot more. 
the marble hmpk pair the clear one is now 100% clear with no black irids. they are $20 the pair

-pk current batch i have are $5 females $10-15 males. depending on quality.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, I didn't see the single price listed. Thanks! What is shipping in Canada? Ridiculous I bet. (not asking this to finalize a sale, just keeping an open mind)


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> Oh, I didn't see the single price listed. Thanks! What is shipping in Canada? Ridiculous I bet. (not asking this to finalize a sale, just keeping an open mind)


yep np =]

depends which province... further you are from ontario the expensive itll be but on average it's around $50-55


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

What part of ontario are you around? I would like to buy some.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

We're wondering about shipping to Newfoundland. I know Laki is interested, and I know another lady who would also be interested. And since we all live in the same city


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

VictorP said:


> What part of ontario are you around? I would like to buy some.


mississauga =]



Silverfang said:


> We're wondering about shipping to Newfoundland. I know Laki is interested, and I know another lady who would also be interested. And since we all live in the same city


cool =] maybe you guys can setup a leader and can organize the shipment in the future =]


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey BettaFx you have some nice fish! I live in Calgary and breed half moons. Maybe down the road we can share genetics. It would be great to get some betta shows going here in Canada but the size of this country works against us. Maybe an online show could be the answer.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Between 3 ppl it should not be too bad! 
Unfortunately, due to my bunny's abscess coming back I might not be able to get a betta until the new year


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Hey BettaFx you have some nice fish! I live in Calgary and breed half moons. Maybe down the road we can share genetics. It would be great to get some betta shows going here in Canada but the size of this country works against us. Maybe an online show could be the answer.


sure in the future ;]! 
yea that's the downside...thing is online the quality can vary with someone who edit a picture or video


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> Between 3 ppl it should not be too bad!
> Unfortunately, due to my bunny's abscess coming back I might not be able to get a betta until the new year


well ill still have some in stock by then : D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent. I was so excited about this! Bunny may or may not need to see a vet at this point. I don't know.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

So glad someone close is breeding, lol im in Ontario too. and its hard to get nice bettas where i am cause i live in a small town. i finally got a PK but that was an ordeal so i will defiantely think of you in the future for when i want another PK


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> Excellent. I was so excited about this! Bunny may or may not need to see a vet at this point. I don't know.


no worries take your time!



megaredize said:


> So glad someone close is breeding, lol im in Ontario too. and its hard to get nice bettas where i am cause i live in a small town. i finally got a PK but that was an ordeal so i will defiantely think of you in the future for when i want another PK


thank you means a lot^^!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep buying females who turn out to be plakats in disguise >.> Would be so nice to have another, especially if he was a MG


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought a VT, ends up being anything BUT -facepalm- xD Anyways, I am definitely following this thread. I am in the Edmonton area, and I know it is about 45.00-60.00 shipping depending. But there are a couple people near me


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> I keep buying females who turn out to be plakats in disguise >.> Would be so nice to have another, especially if he was a MG


sorry no muster gas trying to concentrate on cleaner reds and blues =]! 



Sena Hansler said:


> I bought a VT, ends up being anything BUT -facepalm- xD Anyways, I am definitely following this thread. I am in the Edmonton area, and I know it is about 45.00-60.00 shipping depending. But there are a couple people near me


haha nice =]!


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

They're beautiful!! It's so awesome to see more Canadian breeders. It seems ridiculously difficult to get fish from people here in Canada. Or maybe I'm just not in the right circles  haha. Beauts - perhaps in the future you'll be hearing from me for a couple new ones


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Bettafeathers said:


> They're beautiful!! It's so awesome to see more Canadian breeders. It seems ridiculously difficult to get fish from people here in Canada. Or maybe I'm just not in the right circles  haha. Beauts - perhaps in the future you'll be hearing from me for a couple new ones


ahaha yea not many breeders or at least breeders who sell pairs.

-that's great =]! hope to hear from you soon im always glad to help


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

NEW PICTURES GUYS ENJOY! 
$20 a pair


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I AM SOO IN LOVE WITH THE BEAUTIES YOU SENT!!!!! 

:lol: ok i had to let it out 
Thank you soo much :-D


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> I AM SOO IN LOVE WITH THE BEAUTIES YOU SENT!!!!!
> 
> :lol: ok i had to let it out
> Thank you soo much :-D


haha thank you! im glad you enjoy them! : D


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

That blue pair still for sale? I'm interested.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a green plakat female ( you can find her in my albums) I would like a male for her what do you reccomend? Do you have a nice male for her? Sena lol i'm in your area.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know you are :lol: I think we could get pairs from OP and split the shipping cost sometimes haha!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

VictorP said:


> That blue pair still for sale? I'm interested.


yes up for grabs! =]


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I have a green plakat female ( you can find her in my albums) I would like a male for her what do you reccomend? Do you have a nice male for her? Sena lol i'm in your area.


well I did have a green male but i sold him to above^ =] I do have a white marble dragon that may develop some unique marbling. he's a hmpk and will be going for $15


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I have a green plakat female ( you can find her in my albums) I would like a male for her what do you reccomend? Do you have a nice male for her? Sena lol i'm in your area.


hmm i notice she's a green plakat female...where did you get her?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Let me think about it. Shame about the green that sold. I am in dept right buying all my breeding supplies lol I shall give it a thought


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Let me think about it. Shame about the green that sold. I am in dept right buying all my breeding supplies lol I shall give it a thought


ahaha it isn't a cheap hobby that's for sure =] 
that green plakat seems to be a fighter strain to me if im not mistaken looks like a female that i have sold before ahah but i can be mistaken =]

-a male that would suit her would not be a hmpk because she is a plakat. another plakat would suit her for sure but i see deform a bit on the head spine area which i honestly if i were you I wouldn't spawn her.

if you cross with hmpk you'll have really bad finnage for first generation at least hardly 180 spread and not as clean.
if you want a hmpk pair i can sell you the $15 with a female for $5. 

i can also include microworms to start you off. $3 

hope this helps! contact me anytime and we can discuss about it further.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh I got the female from a lfs by me they have half decent fish sometimes. Just got back and almost got a green and white half moon but wanted to here from you first. As I said before I will think about it and most likely order and split costs with a friend. I will get back to you soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Plakats never have been a favorite but I slowly am coming to like them. Can you find homes for hmpk? Because of the short fins some people would probably find them uglier than the hm I was planning on spawning. Just wondering. I also will consider the marble plakat pair they sound pretty. Is there pics of the male? I do have a deal made for cultures and IAL but thanks a lot for the offer of mw anyways. Is there really deform on Calypso's head I can't see any. Can you explain it a little more I am still kind of new to the whole form stuff lol. Thabks so much!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Oh I got the female from a lfs by me they have half decent fish sometimes. Just got back and almost got a green and white half moon but wanted to here from you first. As I said before I will think about it and most likely order and split costs with a friend. I will get back to you soon.


not a problem! thanks for taking the time to comment:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

BeautifulBetta, take a look at your second and third picture in your album - see how the head "wavers" for shape, rather than a swoop (which is spoonhead) or a smooth line? That's what I believe he means 

Still should check out Big Al's, BB ;-) I promise you will find something awesome xD That's where my non-egg-eater Ares is from. I've got over 70-some babies to prove it xD

Could you check how much it is to ship to me? T4V 1K6. I'm going to be starting up a lot sooner than I expected, so I'll need some awesome bettas  And who else to go to, but a breeder?  (BEAUTIFULBETTAS if you want a fish, or pair from BettaFX, we can do the transaction all at once to split costs!) I'll be checking back between 1-3 months


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW. Hi guys! And hello BettaFx!

I suppose I have a bit of explaining to do re: that cull thread. I've recently run into some pretty bad health issues-- like the can't-even-digest-food-never-mind-get-on-the-internet type-- and I'm really sorry for letting things slip by without giving anyone any updates. Luckily things are getting way better for me (and thank goodness for the hardiness of bettas-- my boys and girls were very sympathetic and put up with a few rather unskilled water changes by family members while I was bedridden).

BettaFx, I'm so glad you've found your way to this forum! (And I'm sorry for not directing you here sooner, haha.) For the record, now that my health is looking better, I'm definitely willing to help out in any way I can-- since you're in Mississauga and I'm in Burlington (and now I have my own car-- WHOO), if someone ever needs a closeish southern Ontario delivery I'd be more than willing to pitch in. (Especially if you're still up for adopting out culls, or anything like that.)

And PS, the last girls you gave me are absolutely gorgeous and are doing fabulously with the rest of the pack.  (One of them is actually the tank's queen bee, currently, which is hilarious because she's SO TINY. She totally bosses the other girls around, though.)

Anyway, don't mean to derail! Carry on, guys. <3


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Plakats never have been a favorite but I slowly am coming to like them. Can you find homes for hmpk? Because of the short fins some people would probably find them uglier than the hm I was planning on spawning. Just wondering. I also will consider the marble plakat pair they sound pretty. Is there pics of the male? I do have a deal made for cultures and IAL but thanks a lot for the offer of mw anyways. Is there really deform on Calypso's head I can't see any. Can you explain it a little more I am still kind of new to the whole form stuff lol. Thabks so much!


that's what i find. New hobbiest never really like them at first they love the long finned until after owning a few plakats it'll grow on them i find they're a lot more...aggresive and active. 

-I will get a picture when i fix my camera this week sorry for the delay!
-not a problem
-and yes the deform is not exactly a spoon head but a bump near its spine top back. much like a wave.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> BeautifulBetta, take a look at your second and third picture in your album - see how the head "wavers" for shape, rather than a swoop (which is spoonhead) or a smooth line? That's what I believe he means
> 
> Still should check out Big Al's, BB ;-) I promise you will find something awesome xD That's where my non-egg-eater Ares is from. I've got over 70-some babies to prove it xD
> 
> Could you check how much it is to ship to me? T4V 1K6. I'm going to be starting up a lot sooner than I expected, so I'll need some awesome bettas  And who else to go to, but a breeder?  (BEAUTIFULBETTAS if you want a fish, or pair from BettaFX, we can do the transaction all at once to split costs!) I'll be checking back between 1-3 months


you're looking around 65-66 it says here it'll be 54.84x1.13=62.15 plus fuel charge as far as i remember. My last shipment I had to pay extra because i didn't take that in account. I WILL UPDATE YOU ON ShIPPING. =] it should be lower i calculate online but when i went up to pay they charged like $10 extra -.-! so i had to pay the difference aha.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

underdebate said:


> WOW. Hi guys! And hello BettaFx!
> 
> I suppose I have a bit of explaining to do re: that cull thread. I've recently run into some pretty bad health issues-- like the can't-even-digest-food-never-mind-get-on-the-internet type-- and I'm really sorry for letting things slip by without giving anyone any updates. Luckily things are getting way better for me (and thank goodness for the hardiness of bettas-- my boys and girls were very sympathetic and put up with a few rather unskilled water changes by family members while I was bedridden).
> 
> ...


hey I'm glad you're doing a lot better =]! and not a problem your health is more important! ah yes I've contacted you by email about bulk sale. 

-hahaha yes =] that's great i'm glad they're healthy!

not a problem thank you!

BettaFx,


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh wow lol. Well, split shipping would definitely be cheaper x.X But still worth it for a good pair


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sena I will think about it. I need to see how it will fit in my budget lol I like the sound of a marble pair. Shipping will be $30 about right?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this guy still available and what is his price? Can you match him with a female?


----------



## yappa (Oct 14, 2012)

Wish I could get one!! Guessing you can't ship to India


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

About there, yes  I would still pay full price if I got a nice pair lol.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

yappa said:


> Wish I could get one!! Guessing you can't ship to India


sorry i cant =/


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Is this guy still available and what is his price? Can you match him with a female?


sorry that male was already sold this is jsut to show other the quality i can sell at.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh well do you have pics of some that are available? I would buy one as soon as I get payed which is next weekend.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Oh well do you have pics of some that are available? I would buy one as soon as I get payed which is next weekend.


the ones that are uploaded here are the ones available at the moment i am rendering and uploading a video which should be up midnight =]! I will post a link here.

i have Two pairs available the clear one and the super blue


in total i have
12 female fighter strain plakats Caudal/body irid
1 Blue
4 Blue/reds
2 Green/Red
1 Green
4 Red caudal with a bit of green irid on body

2 Royal Blue hm geno Plakat
1 Steel Blue hm geno Plakat

ALL FEMALES $5


8 plakat fighter strain males available ( I will get back with color as it's hard to see)
I see lots of greens/blues

$10 a male.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Any hmpk?


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Any hmpk?


in stock right now for hmpk i have
Butterfly Clear Pair $20
Super Blue Hmpk Pair $20
Super Red Hmpk $15
White Dragon Hmpk $10

the blue females are not exactly halfmoon but they have halfmoon geno which means they carry halfmoon genes when you do spawn you'll find some hmpks.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooh those sound so pretty I would love to see some pics however because I don't know colors that good to visualize them lol


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Ooh those sound so pretty I would love to see some pics however because I don't know colors that good to visualize them lol


here we go =] the last picture shows a red plakat male for $8 hes pretty big!
the plakat females I dont have pictures of and the males I will be uploading video of them! they're newly jarred so =]

the white dragon is difficult to capture he's more of a white marble with nothing but white. I would categories him as a white marble dragon. he was from the same spawn as the blues so if you use him to breed you'll get really nice marbles.

I will upload a video realy soon!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

These two would be my first choice now find someone to split costs with lol be right back.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you put them on hold for a few days untill I get things figured out? Three days if I don't get things set up than they can be put up for sale again. How does that sound? It is up to you I guess.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Can you put them on hold for a few days untill I get things figured out? Three days if I don't get things set up than they can be put up for sale again. How does that sound? It is up to you I guess.


well do you have any idea which ones you want to be on hold for? =]
i can hold them just gotta know specifically which ones


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

These two I love their coloring!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> These two I love their coloring!


aah ic the super blue pair =] yes of course ill hold them!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

BeautifulBetta123 this couple produces amazing babies :-D believe me :lol:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just posting to keep informed, I love unique bettas in Canada. Once the money starts flowing here, I'll be sure to pick up a few (once it warms up again). Right now it's too cold for my liking haha But all the types you have for sale, I like!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> BeautifulBetta123 this couple produces amazing babies :-D believe me :lol:


haha thanks =]! Yes they will! I've already conditioned this pair! This pair bred once are the parents of the Marble Hmpks and royal and steel blues you will have a wide variety. I dont bother breeding them again as I want others to have a shot.



Pitluvs said:


> Just posting to keep informed, I love unique bettas in Canada. Once the money starts flowing here, I'll be sure to pick up a few (once it warms up again). Right now it's too cold for my liking haha But all the types you have for sale, I like!


thank you^^! 
yes if you ever change your mind or something they're $5 a heat pack $7 for two


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! Bettafx I new it was good when you joined here lol. BettaHeart I will pm you my address for the worms and what not maybe the money can be sent tonight. Thanks a lot bettafx!!!!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks so much! Bettafx I new it was good when you joined here lol. BettaHeart I will pm you my address for the worms and what not maybe the money can be sent tonight. Thanks a lot bettafx!!!!


ahah means a lot for the support! so thanks a lot  ! 
I just want to promote betta breeding in general which is why i sell show hmpk in pairs rather than separate.
anways hope to hear from you soon just remember don't feel obligated to buy them if you don't feel comfortable =]! 

- I try to be as honest as i can with my stocks :]


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noT7aoG6Sxw&feature=plcp

new video update! enjoy =]


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I talked to Sena Hansler and we will be splitting shipping costs so most likely she will pick out a pair. However can you hold them for two weeks because then we she can have the money and get tanks all set up and ready to go. Please let me know.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So I talked to Sena Hansler and we will be splitting shipping costs so most likely she will pick out a pair. However can you hold them for two weeks because then we she can have the money and get tanks all set up and ready to go. Please let me know.


yep she pmed me earlier =]!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm eyeing the red PK - what female would you suggest with him?


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooh, BettaFx, is that blue pair the parents of the girls I got from you? (If so, yes, I wholeheartedly agree that they produce beautiful babies. )


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

underdebate said:


> Ooh, BettaFx, is that blue pair the parents of the girls I got from you? (If so, yes, I wholeheartedly agree that they produce beautiful babies. )


yep =]! and thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you have new pics or an update? I can't wait for the superblue hmpk pair to arive!! Thanks so much!!!! I love them already lol.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Do you have new pics or an update? I can't wait for the superblue hmpk pair to arive!! Thanks so much!!!! I love them already lol.


Well no new update photos for the blue pair because they look exactly the same =]! i promise you that

i do have new photos for the second pair i will be pming your partner =] to avoid spamming this thread!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be looking for an HM female (HMPK even) if you will have any by spring.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I'll be looking for an HM female (HMPK even) if you will have any by spring.


I will have a lot by then ;p!

enjoy my unofficial stocks update guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1k41xfK0WU

=]stay tuned! 

Bettafx,


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

ooooooooooooh! Did I see a MG female in there too?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

are those really yellow ?? or will they change color as they grow?


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> ooooooooooooh! Did I see a MG female in there too?


sorry no mustard gas =] haha those are blue marbles for $15


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> are those really yellow ?? or will they change color as they grow?


sorry slow response guys. those are actually more orange than blue from super red batch. I doubt they would change color so far it's pretty stable


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

I have as of now PLENTY OF SUPER RED HMPKS!
range from $5-15 to meet your needs. they are split between 3 gradings.
Female Super red Hmpk $8
-Plakat Male Fighter Strain $15
Plakat Female Fighter Strain $5
Blue or Blue Marble Hmpk males $10 (LIMITED STOCK)


BettaFx enjoy! =]


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I would love to have your pair in the #2 pictures. Beautiful bettas all together though. Good job.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW! those are gorgeous! You are making me wish I lived in Canada! I would have loved some of those blues in your video


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

OOh so pretty maybe i will get some from you in the spring  At least when its warmer and i have money lol.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

just saw your recent picture updates on post #80. I really want the last one. That is a male correct? What price for the boy in the last picture?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

txbettaowner said:


> just saw your recent picture updates on post #80. I really want the last one. That is a male correct? What price for the boy in the last picture?


He is in Canada. I don't think he ships outside Canada.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> OOh so pretty maybe i will get some from you in the spring  At least when its warmer and i have money lol.


ahaa thank you! =]



txbettaowner said:


> just saw your recent picture updates on post #80. I really want the last one. That is a male correct? What price for the boy in the last picture?


last picture is a male. he is a plakat fighter strain for $15 but yes i live in Canada so I can't ship outside.



aemaki09 said:


> WOW! those are gorgeous! You are making me wish I lived in Canada! I would have loved some of those blues in your video


haha =] thank you!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Great fish Bettafx. Im looking for a Super red HMPK female to go with my Super Red HM that has ridiculously long anal fin. Even it out abit with breeding. I live in Calgary but have a container that flies from pearson direct to me every Tuesday am so no problem shipping. Do you live far from that airport? and how much would it cost for a quality girl or two? Thanks.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Great fish Bettafx. Im looking for a Super red HMPK female to go with my Super Red HM that has ridiculously long anal fin. Even it out abit with breeding. I live in Calgary but have a container that flies from pearson direct to me every Tuesday am so no problem shipping. Do you live far from that airport? and how much would it cost for a quality girl or two? Thanks.


ah I have a couple females! If you are looking for a good one that i hand pick with nice spread and finnage that would be for $12. Right now I'm perfecting my line so I'm not increasing the price any higher than that. If I do not find one that is 180 spread it'll be the usual $8. Pearson direct... I pretty sure I'm far from there =/ sorry. Plus im not too sure about heading to airport and shipping.

Bettafx =]


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Guys quick update i have sold many Super red hmpk and there are probably 20 males left and 10-15 females left! =]

plakat fighter strain i have jarred all 18 males and a few females
$15 males
$5 females

thank you! much love

Bettafx


----------

